# Should i dose macro and micro fertilizers at the same time



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello everyone !

I just got a question to ask 
Should i dose macro and micro fertilizers at the same time or on different days? Right now i'm doseing them at the same time with all slow growing plants and i think this is why i seem to be getting algae i also do pressurized co2 25 to 30 ppm with T5ho 4x45 watts on 7 hours a day. 

Thanks for any help on this subject


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

The part that catches my attention is "with all slow growing plants". Are you saying that all your plants are growing slowly, despite the intense light, ferts, and CO2..... or are you saying you have slow growing plants (anubias, ferns, moss, etc)?


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello Tugg!

Well this is what i did to the tank i took everything out and cleaned it and replaced with new gravel (had too many dead trumpet snails shells in gravel) as of this morning tank was cycled with (nutrafin cycle) for 15 hours fish are in and doing well. P.H is 7.2, k.h 40,G.H 160,PO4 (4.0),NO3 (0),FE 0.25 . Now with the parameters all in new i can start to fertilize. 

This is what i was doing before. Water change 40% every Friday , no dosing of fertilizer. Saturday before co2 and lights start dosing active 3.5 ml, synthesis 3.5ml, potassium 10ml, flourish 10ml, Iron 14ml, Excel 15ml. (Sunday nothing) (Monday same as /Saturday) (Tuesday nothing) (Wednesday same as /Saturday) (Thursday nothing) Friday water change and start the week again. 

Now to keep in mind i was dosing both macro and micro fertilizers at the same time not sure if this is a good idea or not on the net from what i read is kind of 50/50.

Pressurized Co2 is running around 24/30 ppm lighting are T5HO 4 bulbs 54 watts Coralife colormax,coralife 6700k,aquatic life 10000k,aquatic life 420/460 running at 7 hours a day. Light canopy is 30 inches from the gravel bed (tank has a glass cover that the light needs to penetrate) (The tank size is 150 U.S gallon) 

Plants in tank are anubias nana,Anubias barteri, java ferns, Java Fern Windelov, mellon swords,Ozelot - Red and Amazon Swords, Cryptocoryne wendtii. 

Any help or recommendation would be welcomed.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Is that a 150g tall (48 x 24 x 31)? That's a bit unique and DEEP. Without a PAR meter, I really wouldn't know what to tell you on this one. The 4 T5HOs seem like a lot, but if you're at 31 inches, you're going to need something strong to get down there.

In any case, those are mostly very slowly growing plants. The Anubias and ferns will likely need very little for ferts. The swords and crypts will prefer their nutrients be in the substrate via root tabs or soil. Iron and Potassium are probably the only two things you'll need (if any). You're food and tap water likely have enough phosphate (was that 4ppm?) and other micros.

Instead of filling the tank full of ferts, I would slowly adjust doses as you see deficiencies and take it from there. You'll eventually get a feel for what the tank needs/wants.


----------



## thunderjack14 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello Tugg!

Sorry it took so long to reply but with the holidays and all.

Yes this is a 150 gallon tall tank i was looking for 210 gallon but couldn't find one that would fit in the space. i was lucky to find this one at petsmart that fit perfectly. I need a step ladder to get in to clean and place stuff around lol lol it is deep. and my potassium phosphate was at 4ppm but i think my test kit is past date will buy a new test kit and retest because this seems to high for me. i put in 3ml of potassium phosphate every second day to keep the green spot algae of my anubias plants seen this on youtube and it seems to be working well for me all new leaves that come in are free from this type of algae. 
I cut back a bit on my ferts and looking to see the response of the plants.

Java fern seems to have darker green tips on the leaves but i think this is normal (right).

Well take care tugg talk again soon thanks for thin info.


----------

